# Masterbuilt Two door Pro and first smoke



## papagrizz (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey Bro's and Girls,

After much debate and research, I decided against the MES, in favor of the Masterbuilt Pro.

Price was right at the Home Depot and because we live out in the sticks, the power company is not that reliable.

My thinking was....What if I was doing a all night brisket and the power went off? I would have a hunk of meat to feed to the critters.

Any who I made a choice on this, and so far I'm glad I did.

Enjoy!








Thanks for watching,

PaPaGrizz


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 31, 2012)

You did good Grizz! Food looks great and the smoker has some nice features. That side vent will serve you well if you ever get an AMNPS for Cold Smoking...JJ


----------



## kryinggame (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, every man gotta make his own decisions but think about this. You said, "what if I was doing a all night brisket and the power went off?" Hell, what if you were doing an all night brisket and you ran out of gas? If I was a betting man, I would bet in favor of electricity over gas any day of the week. Unless I didn't pay my electric bill, I'm not worrying about a power outage. But if you've smoked/grilled long enough using propane, I promise you have at least once ran out of gas. Also, propane is more expensive. If I'm gonna do an all night brisket with a propane smoker, I'm going to have 2 tanks. I think it's always best to have one on stand by.

Finally, I've found regulating the temperture on electric is much easier than propane. If I'm going to sit up all night, it ain't gonna be to watch a temperature guage on a gas smoker. I have my GOSM propane smoker in my yard. Since buying my MES, the GOSM is used to store meat racks on. I'm actually about to put it up for sale on Craigslist.

Everyman gotta decide for himself but for me, it's MES all the way.
 


PaPaGrizz said:


> Hey Bro's and Girls,
> 
> After much debate and research, I decided against the MES, in favor of the Masterbuilt Pro.
> 
> ...


----------



## papagrizz (Apr 1, 2012)

> Well, every man gotta make his own decisions but think about this. You said, "what if I was doing a all night brisket and the power went off?" Hell, what if you were doing an all night brisket and you ran out of gas? If I was a betting man, I would bet in favor of electricity over gas any day of the week. Unless I didn't pay my electric bill, I'm not worrying about a power outage. But if you've smoked/grilled long enough using propane, I promise you have at least once ran out of gas. Also, propane is more expensive. If I'm gonna do an all night brisket with a propane smoker, I'm going to have 2 tanks. I think it's always best to have one on stand by.
> 
> Finally, I've found regulating the temperture on electric is much easier than propane. If I'm going to sit up all night, it ain't gonna be to watch a temperature guage on a gas smoker. I have my GOSM propane smoker in my yard. Since buying my MES, the GOSM is used to store meat racks on. I'm actually about to put it up for sale on Craigslist.
> 
> Everyman gotta decide for himself but for me, it's MES all the way.


Good point Kryinggame, I have 3- 20 pound tanks with 2 of them full at all times. As far as my power company being reliable, I would feel more comfortable if it were generated by a raccoon on a wheel.

Although I had my heart set on the MES 30, this one will serve me well for ease of use and to take camping on the Buffalo River. And..the price was way cheaper...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks again,

PaPaGrizz


> You did good Grizz! Food looks great and the smoker has some nice features. That side vent will serve you well if you ever get an AMNPS for Cold Smoking...JJ


Thanks JJ,

AMNPS is next on my list along with a Maverick.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 1, 2012)

Cograts on the new smoker. That should keep you in good smokes for a long time


----------

